# Breeders/Litters in Northeast US/Canada



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have inquired and started some discussions about working dogs, breeders and sport dogs a year ago here and one year later, still no puppy. This covid situation has made it difficult to visit breeders and finding the best moment to pull the trigger but here I am once again trying to gather more information and hopefully start 2022 with a puppy at home.

I am looking for a working line male puppy, upper end of the standard is definitely preferable. I saw a couple breeders with 100% west german lines that are just too small for my taste. I want a well structured, big head, heavy boned, solid german shepherd with medium to high prey/food drive, not something too flashy that is going to be a headache to manage. Sire and Dame must have all heath checks that's mandatory. the puppy will be getting BH title and further titles we might explore.

Temperament is very important too, I am looking for a social dog with solid nerves as the dog will be above all else a family dog. I live very close to an airport where engines and planes landing and taking off are the norm. I need the dog to be confident enough to follow me on activities and whatever is planned including a near future relocation to the US.

Any lead is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Fraserglen Kennels - Ontario German Shepherd Breeders
> 
> 
> Fraserglen Kennels Reg’d has been breeding German Shepherds who are “ready” for over 25 years, offering German Shepherd puppies, studs, and females across Ontario & Canada.
> ...


I think this is where he was originally planning to get a dog from last year but decided against it after inquiring here.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

REEHGE said:


> I think this is where he was originally planning to get a dog from last year but decided against it after inquiring here.


Ah, OK. I didn’t know that.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

AnisL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have inquired and started some discussions about working dogs, breeders and sport dogs a year ago here and one year later, still no puppy. This covid situation has made it difficult to visit breeders and finding the best moment to pull the trigger but here I am once again trying to gather more information and hopefully start 2022 with a puppy at home.
> 
> ...


Do you have a club that you can work with and what experience do you have?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

David Winners said:


> Do you have a club that you can work with and what experience do you have?


I don’t know if anything has changed in a year.








Working Line - Puppy Class or Straight to Schutzhund ?


Hi everyone, I'm hopefully getting a working line pup from a reputable breeder this spring and I want to get into sport right away. There are a couple of IPO clubs near me that I'm looking at but I was also wondering if I should do puppy class before. I can do basic obedience myself but with a...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

What price point are you looking at? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

What are your training goals. I skimmed through the first few pages of last years thread posted above. didn't seem real clear back then.
You've had a year to think about it and research. what are your goals?


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

AnisL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have inquired and started some discussions about working dogs, breeders and sport dogs a year ago here and one year later, still no puppy. This covid situation has made it difficult to visit breeders and finding the best moment to pull the trigger but here I am once again trying to gather more information and hopefully start 2022 with a puppy at home.
> 
> ...


Check with Scott at Humarock Shepherds in Mass. or Hirten Bray Hugel in NY. Both have websites.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

What state are you in and how far are you willing to travel, if at all?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

DHau said:


> What state are you in and how far are you willing to travel, if at all?


Registration icon appears to say he's in Canada.

To the OP, be very careful in understanding and asking for a working line "medium to high prey/food drive" but throwing in "not something too flashy that is going to be a headache to manage" since it's going to primarily be a pet.

How many hours per day and week are you prepared to actually work your dog?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jacob Pope in VA has a very nice litter happening. Look him up on facebook


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Registration icon appears to say he's in Canada.
> 
> To the OP, be very careful in understanding and asking for a working line "medium to high prey/food drive" but throwing in "not something too flashy that is going to be a headache to manage" since it's going to primarily be a pet.
> 
> How many hours per day and week are you prepared to actually work your dog?


Medium to high prey-food drive IS a headache to manage, if you are a pet person.


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> What price point are you looking at? You can PM me if you want.


PM sent.


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

cdwoodcox said:


> What are your training goals. I skimmed through the first few pages of last years thread posted above. didn't seem real clear back then.
> You've had a year to think about it and research. what are your goals?


Yeah I had this year to think everything through I also met a couple of people and realized that the world of sport is far more complex than I tought and it takes a lot of work and dedication to compete. My goals are mostly to have an active pet fit in my active lifestyle, I'm in contact with a club near me and will also work towards a BH to give the dog a purpose and create a strong bond.


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

gsdsteve said:


> Check with Scott at Humarock Shepherds in Mass. or Hirten Bray Hugel in NY. Both have websites.


Thank you I will contact them


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

DHau said:


> What state are you in and how far are you willing to travel, if at all?


I am in Quebec, Canada and willing to travel maybe not to the west coast but 5-6 hours radius is doable


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Registration icon appears to say he's in Canada.
> 
> To the OP, be very careful in understanding and asking for a working line "medium to high prey/food drive" but throwing in "not something too flashy that is going to be a headache to manage" since it's going to primarily be a pet.
> 
> How many hours per day and week are you prepared to actually work your dog?


like with any dog a couple of hours a day is mandatory, for sport once a week a a club is what I'm shooting for.


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Jacob Pope in VA has a very nice litter happening. Look him up on facebook


Thanks


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Medium to high prey-food drive IS a headache to manage, if you are a pet person.


Medium then


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

AnisL said:


> Yeah I had this year to think everything through I also met a couple of people and realized that the world of sport is far more complex than I tought and it takes a lot of work and dedication to compete. My goals are mostly to have an active pet fit in my active lifestyle, I'm in contact with a club near me and will also work towards a BH to give the dog a purpose and create a strong bond.


Then don't overlook well bred show lines that can give you all you can handle as an active pet. 
The point is to tell the breeder what you want to DO with the dog rather than get stuck on "medium or medium high drive" 
That can mean entirely different things to different people, even breeders.

Some medium drive WLGSD will chew you up and spit you out, looking for more


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Then don't overlook well bred show lines that can give you all you can handle as an active pet.
> The point is to tell the breeder what you want to DO with the dog rather than get stuck on "medium or medium high drive"
> That can mean entirely different things to different people, even breeders.
> 
> Some medium drive WLGSD will chew you up and spit you out, looking for more


I owned dogo argentinos before being interested in german shepherds, I owned one from a functional line used for hunting wild boar I know and can handle a difficult dog I just don't want a hyper neurotic dog


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

My mostly DDR male was medium or less drive, and he did not belong in the hands of a novice owner! Drive is only one aspect of temperament.
And I don't know anyone that wants a hyper neurotic dog!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you contact any breeders previously suggested? I know there is a breeding happening at my breeder in Rochester NY area. She is excellent at placing the right puppy in the right hands. And there will be a repeat breeding next year that I'm on the list for.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

A few nice breeding happening in Quebec in the next few weeks. Reach out to the club out there, I am sure they will recommend the same ones I am thinking of.


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Did you contact any breeders previously suggested? I know there is a breeding happening at my breeder in Rochester NY area. She is excellent at placing the right puppy in the right hands. And there will be a repeat breeding next year that I'm on the list for.


The recomendation in virginia might be a little to far south for me but if you have info about another breader in NY I'm all ears thanks


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Elisabeth Ann Parent said:


> A few nice breeding happening in Quebec in the next few weeks. Reach out to the club out there, I am sure they will recommend the same ones I am thinking of.


Thank you will do!


----------



## Cookiemonsta (Dec 9, 2021)

AnisL said:


> I owned dogo argentinos before being interested in german shepherds, I owned one from a functional line used for hunting wild boar I know and can handle a difficult dog I just don't want a hyper neurotic dog


Perhaps I read wrong, but didn't you have to rehome/dump that dog because it was too much to handle?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

AnisL said:


> The recomendation in virginia might be a little to far south for me but if you have info about another breader in NY I'm all ears thanks


I will send the info in a message.

But...you didn't answer the question...did you contact the breeders previously suggested to you?


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Cookiemonsta said:


> Perhaps I read wrong, but didn't you have to rehome/dump that dog because it was too much to handle?


You did read wrong. No recommendation move along thanks Happy new year


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I will send the info in a message.
> 
> But...you didn't answer the question...did you contact the breeders previously suggested to you?


By previously you mean last year or on this thread? I contacted a lot of breeders..


----------



## BdeAngelo (Dec 13, 2021)

AnisL said:


> You did read wrong. No recommendation move along thanks Happy new year


@Cookiemonsta is right. It looks like you dumped a dog because you realized it was too much for you to handle in the city.

Post # 59 from the thread that was posted on page one of this thread (Working Line - Puppy or Strait to Shutzhund):



AnisL said:


> There is a litter coming of Gus, the breeder and people that know the dog told be that his a serious civil dog, you can ask people that have one of his puppies how the prey drive is. As for the 33.5 days that’s so specific lol what is your goal with that? You want to separate the puppy or just move him to solid food? I guess It will depend on the breeder, I can imagine that most breeders will not accept as it is not the norm.* I had a 30 days dogo argentino sent to me from argentina once I had him for 2 years, He was still socialized but eventually had to give him to a hunter in spain let’s just say city life was not what he was created for..I don’t know how much of that was due to the 30days*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

AnisL said:


> By previously you mean last year or on this thread? I contacted a lot of breeders..


From last year. It seems like we're just spinning our wheels not knowing who you've already contacted. I'm sure I've already recommended the Rochester breeder to you.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

BdeAngelo said:


> @Cookiemonsta is right. It looks like you dumped a dog because you realized it was too much for you to handle in the city.
> 
> Post # 59 from the thread that was posted on page one of this thread (Working Line - Puppy or Strait to Shutzhund):


the city being the wrong environment for a dog and a dog being too much for an owner to handle can mean two entirely different things.


----------



## BdeAngelo (Dec 13, 2021)

Fodder said:


> the city being the wrong environment for a dog and a dog being too much for an owner to handle can mean two entirely different things.


Cook it however you want. Still smells bad.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

AnisL said:


> Yeah I had this year to think everything through I also met a couple of people and realized that the world of sport is far more complex than I tought and it takes a lot of work and dedication to compete. My goals are mostly to have an active pet fit in my active lifestyle, *I'm in contact with a club near me* and will also work towards a BH to give the dog a purpose and create a strong bond.


Curious what club you are in contact with?

Have you been out to train and watch dogs with them?

My club mates train and compete out that way as well and my decoy has helped with trials that way.

I am actually planning a trip this year for a trial with my youngest in the spring.


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Elisabeth Ann Parent said:


> Curious what club you are in contact with?
> 
> Have you been out to train and watch dogs with them?
> 
> ...


I visited Schutzhund Estrie talked to a very nice gentleman he had a litter from imported belgian dogs, healthy title dogs but honestly they were too small for my taste, also it was little too far from home. Then I contacted (I think you recommended I talked to a guy named Steve) he directed me to IPO nord, they invited me to visit but it was exactly the same time last year they had closed for holidays and we got covid curfews after that.. I went to see the facility in the sping but I had already pulled out of that litter and I didn't feel like going back without a dog. They did say I could bring the dog as soon as I got him and visit more before signing up.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sport people drive 2 hours to their clubs, and spend all day there.
That’s what they do.

It is important to be honest with yourself and the breeder.
So many people say they want to do this and that, and then either are too busy or too lazy to follow through.
Then they get stuck with a dog who is frustrated and becomes obnoxious because his needs aren’t met.

When I got Rolf, I told the breeder I wanted a sweet dog that could go anywhere, but that in all honesty, I wouldn’t be able to do sport with him.
I got exactly what I wanted, and he is a perfect fit.

PS—you are not likely to find a well bred GSD that is huge.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

If your worried about size as much as it seems... why don't you rescue a mix with nice drives?

It's obvious the breed standards aren't important to you.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

AnisL said:


> I am in Quebec, Canada and willing to travel maybe not to the west coast but 5-6 hours radius is doable


Have you checked with Christine at Wendelin Farms. Nice dogs!


----------



## shepherdluvr2 (Jan 1, 2022)

AnisL said:


> I visited Schutzhund Estrie talked to a very nice gentleman he had a litter from imported belgian dogs, healthy title dogs but honestly they were too small for my taste, also it was little too far from home. Then I contacted (I think you recommended I talked to a guy named Steve) he directed me to IPO nord, they invited me to visit but it was exactly the same time last year they had closed for holidays and we got covid curfews after that.. I went to see the facility in the sping but I had already pulled out of that litter and I didn't feel like going back without a dog. They did say I could bring the dog as soon as I got him and visit more before signing up.


I'm a little confused. I was reading your last thread and you said you pulled out of a Fraserglen litter. Are you saying you reneged on a different litter too ?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

80-90 pound males are within breed standard. Perhaps not the best for agility or dock diving but IPO and Shutzhund, just great.


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

shepherdluvr2 said:


> I'm a little confused. I was reading your last thread and you said you pulled out of a Fraserglen litter. Are you saying you reneged on a different litter too ?


No. I did ask them if they had they're health checks done this year, they didn't bother to answer


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

AnisL said:


> No. I did ask them if they had they're health checks done this year, they didn't bother to answer


Who didn’t bother to answer?


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Elisabeth Ann Parent said:


> If your worried about size as much as it seems... why don't you rescue a mix with nice drives?
> 
> It's obvious the breed standards aren't important to you.


The standard is wide enough to accommodate your needs/wants and mine


----------



## Ohce (Jan 24, 2021)

Out of curiousity - which breeders had the smaller shepherds? I'm quite interested in shepherds in Ontario/Quebec on the smaller end of the breed standard. Most I am seeing are aiming for bigger dogs.


----------



## shepherdluvr2 (Jan 1, 2022)

AnisL said:


> No. I did ask them if they had they're health checks done this year, they didn't bother to answer


Sorry, I'm still confused lol. You said:

_"Then I contacted (I think you recommended I talked to a guy named Steve) he directed me to IPO nord, they invited me to visit but it was exactly the same time last year they had closed for holidays and we got covid curfews after that.. *I went to see the facility in the sping but I had already pulled out of that litter and I didn't feel like going back without a dog*. They did say I could bring the dog as soon as I got him and visit more before signing up."_

Just trying to make sure I have things straight. You pulled out of the fraserglen litter last December/January and then you went to IPO nord in the spring and you didn't pull the trigger on that litter because they didn't bother to answer you regarding health checks. Did I get that right ?


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

shepherdluvr2 said:


> Sorry, I'm still confused lol. You said:
> 
> _"Then I contacted (I think you recommended I talked to a guy named Steve) he directed me to IPO nord, they invited me to visit but it was exactly the same time last year they had closed for holidays and we got covid curfews after that.. *I went to see the facility in the sping but I had already pulled out of that litter and I didn't feel like going back without a dog*. They did say I could bring the dog as soon as I got him and visit more before signing up."_
> 
> Just trying to make sure I have things straight. You pulled out of the fraserglen litter last December/January and then you went to IPO nord in the spring and you didn't pull the trigger on that litter because they didn't bother to answer you regarding health checks. Did I get that right ?


IPO nord is a club they don't sell dogs. Pulled out of the fraserglen litter in the winter and went to visit the club in the spring with no dog and no action plan to get a dog. Later this year I asked fraserglen if they had updates on the health checks for the dog I wanted a puppy from and got no answer. I don't know what you are trying to understand or prove and I'm not interested in talking about any of that. I got back here to fresh recommendations…


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Ohce said:


> Out of curiousity - which breeders had the smaller shepherds? I'm quite interested in shepherds in Ontario/Quebec on the smaller end of the breed standard. Most I am seeing are aiming for bigger dogs.


PM


----------



## shepherdluvr2 (Jan 1, 2022)

AnisL said:


> IPO nord is a club they don't sell dogs. Pulled out of the fraserglen litter in the winter and went to visit the club in the spring with no dog and no action plan to get a dog. Later this year I asked fraserglen if they had updates on the health checks for the dog I wanted a puppy from and got no answer. I don't know what you are trying to understand or prove and I'm not interested in talking about any of that. I got back here to fresh recommendations…


You were the one talking about it and I was just trying to understand it.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I am not trying to say the standards are one size... but I doubt out of the clubs you visited that all breeding were going to be smaller dogs. I actually know a few that would be (have produced) larger end of the standard pups.

I personally think you need to do more research and go yo thd clubs and talk to the people there more than 1-2 times... might help you a bit better than the internet. 

Good luck. Maybe I'll see you on the field one day.


----------



## AnisL (Nov 26, 2020)

Elisabeth Ann Parent said:


> I am not trying to say the standards are one size... but I doubt out of the clubs you visited that all breeding were going to be smaller dogs. I actually know a few that would be (have produced) larger end of the standard pups.
> 
> I personally think you need to do more research and go yo thd clubs and talk to the people there more than 1-2 times... might help you a bit better than the internet.
> 
> Good luck. Maybe I'll see you on the field one day.


Didn't learn my lesson lol. Thank you and happy new year!


----------



## Hexenrudel (Feb 26, 2018)

Ohce said:


> Out of curiousity - which breeders had the smaller shepherds? I'm quite interested in shepherds in Ontario/Quebec on the smaller end of the breed standard. Most I am seeing are aiming for bigger dogs.


It wasn't me but as a breeder, I like the fast, agile dogs and I breed for medium size.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

AnisL said:


> Didn't learn my lesson lol. Thank you and happy new year!


Doesn't matter to me, I don't have to live with the consequences for the next 10+ years.  

Happy New Year


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

An Le in Quebec. I'd take an Irck pup myself.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

rotdocpa1 said:


> An Le in Quebec. I'd take an Irck pup myself.


Looks like they are producing some very nice dogs.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Looks like they are producing some very nice dogs.


We have a pup out of his litter last year at our club. Super female, new handler but doing very well. Excited for their future together.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes the videos look really nice. Obviously hard for me to comment on orthos, liveability since I am very far from there.


----------



## Hexenrudel (Feb 26, 2018)

rotdocpa1 said:


> An Le in Quebec. I'd take an Irck pup myself.


Irck isn't heavy boned with a big head, as required by the original poster. He also generally produces very high drive, not medium drive. I have seen him in person 3 times and bred one of my female to him last year.

There are many breeders in Quebec who breed larger GSDs out of health tested breeding stock. Since the OP only has a BH in mind, that puppy shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Now that I think of it, I think @wolfstraum dogs fit your description quite well.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Hexenrudel said:


> Irck isn't heavy boned with a big head, as required by the original poster. He also generally produces very high drive, not medium drive. I have seen him in person 3 times and bred one of my female to him last year.
> 
> There are many breeders in Quebec who breed larger GSDs out of health tested breeding stock. Since the OP only has a BH in mind, that puppy shouldn't be hard to find.


Both females I have trained with are on the larger end of the spectrum. Although, I agree, he isn't a dog I think of when I think "heavy boned" GSD. The dogs I know, including the females I train with are med-high drive and VERY social. Both are nice but do have a bit of nerve. Nothing that would be too much of a worry for work or companionship but it would rule out breeding them for me.

ETA: Bred to different females, several years apart from different breeders.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

For the OP, if you have the ability to go see a high drive, large GS doing serious man work, you might consider doing that before you commit to buying one. Factor in that if you buy one with low thresholds your experience might be completely overwhelming. This isn’t meant as a denigrating remark, but 65-70lbs of determined GS is already a lot of dog, when it has the above. If you end up not giving that much dog a constructive, consistent outlet they are very adept at letting you know.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Not a bad recommendation. I have seen some seriously handler aggressive dogs particularly from certain lines. Its all fun and games until someone( such as the owner) gets hurt by their bad-to-the-bone dog. It is difficult for a novice to do the homework and know what they might be getting.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

rotdocpa1 said:


> Not a bad recommendation. I have seen some seriously handler aggressive dogs particularly from certain lines. Its all fun and games until someone( such as the owner) gets hurt by their bad-to-the-bone dog. It is difficult for a novice to do the homework and know what they might be getting.


You think you know, and then you find out. I don't think there is an easy way about it.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

The more I know, the more I understand that I don’t know enough @David Winners👍🏼


----------



## BdeAngelo (Dec 13, 2021)

ironically, the guy had a deposit on a dog that would have been the perfect fit until members of the circus club persuaded him otherwise lol

@AnisL , for what you want, which is easy to find, just give christine, over at wendelin, a call and let her know exactly what you want and be honest - that's it, that's all


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

How is the search going?


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

BdeAngelo said:


> ironically, the guy had a deposit on a dog that would have been the perfect fit until members of the circus club persuaded him otherwise lol
> 
> @AnisL , for what you want, which is easy to find, just give christine, over at wendelin, a call and let her know exactly what you want and be honest - that's it, that's all


Exactly! Lucky she's nearby!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Not that I would have before, but I think this thread is a good example of why I wouldn’t ask for advice on a breeder here.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

BdeAngelo said:


> ironically, the guy had a deposit on a dog that would have been the perfect fit until members of the circus club persuaded him otherwise lol
> 
> @AnisL , for what you want, which is easy to find, just give christine, over at wendelin, a call and let her know exactly what you want and be honest - that's it, that's all


You mean the litter of under aged parents from non health tested, non titled parents?

The OP needs to surround himself with dogs and experienced people IN THE REAL WORLD, not keep posting on a forum. He needs to understand the type of dog he is after.. from his posts and PMs... he still has no clue.


----------



## Plt726 (Sep 10, 2021)

AnisL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have inquired and started some discussions about working dogs, breeders and sport dogs a year ago here and one year later, still no puppy. This covid situation has made it difficult to visit breeders and finding the best moment to pull the trigger but here I am once again trying to gather more information and hopefully start 2022 with a puppy at home.
> 
> ...


I have a 9 month old working/showline, with 4 generations documented by AKC. I can provide his parentage if interested. He's a gorgeous black/ tan, large boned, 60# puppy, house trained, knows basic commands, very loyal, good temperament, is good around small children (4 & 5). I've had hi since 8 weeks and got from a South Carolina breeder. I cannot keep him in a condo qthout a back yard...it's cruel. And, I cannot find an affordable house iwith a big back yard in my area. He needs space to run and romp. He can leap from one end of my 1800 sf condo to the other in 3 jumps and he's not getting smaller. He's a great puppy.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Plt726 said:


> I have a 9 month old working/showline, with 4 generations documented by AKC. I can provide his parentage if interested. He's a gorgeous black/ tan, large boned, 60# puppy, house trained, knows basic commands, very loyal, good temperament, is good around small children (4 & 5). I've had hi since 8 weeks and got from a South Carolina breeder. I cannot keep him in a condo qthout a back yard...it's cruel. And, I cannot find an affordable house iwith a big back yard in my area. He needs space to run and romp. He can leap from one end of my 1800 sf condo to the other in 3 jumps and he's not getting smaller. He's a great puppy.


Were you not in a condo when you got him or did you not do your homework or did plans to get out not happen?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Plt726 said:


> I have a 9 month old working/showline, with 4 generations documented by AKC. I can provide his parentage if interested. He's a gorgeous black/ tan, large boned, 60# puppy, house trained, knows basic commands, very loyal, good temperament, is good around small children (4 & 5). I've had hi since 8 weeks and got from a South Carolina breeder. I cannot keep him in a condo qthout a back yard...it's cruel. And, I cannot find an affordable house iwith a big back yard in my area. He needs space to run and romp. He can leap from one end of my 1800 sf condo to the other in 3 jumps and he's not getting smaller. He's a great puppy.


I have friends who actually go out hiking with their dogs, take them to parks, look on Sniffspot and find places to go, backyard is not required to have a GSD.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

There are at least two members here who live in campers with their dogs.Get out and go somewhere for exercise.


----------



## Plt726 (Sep 10, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Were you not in a condo when you got him or did you not do your homework or did plans to get out not happen?


Not that it's your business, but my plans were to move out of the condo before he got too big. My house deal fell through. You are quite judgemental on something that you have NO facts about. You picked a a couple clues and ran hard with 'em. I'm not liking you or your insinuations, so back off me. Giving up my puppy is very difficult. I don't need your backlash.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Plt726 said:


> Not that it's your business, but my plans were to move out of the condo before he got too big. My house deal fell through. You are quite judgemental on something that you have NO facts about. You picked a a couple clues and ran hard with 'em. I'm not liking you or your insinuations, so back off me. Giving up my puppy is very difficult. I don't need your backlash.


You should read before you respond in such a snarky manner.



WNGD said:


> Were you not in a condo when you got him or did you not do your homework or *did plans to get out not happen*?


He obviously asked if your plans changed, which is what happened.

Honestly, I live in a camper with a high drive working line adolescent and a Cane Corso, and they both do just fine. I make it a priority to find interesting things for us to do. When we are home (still living in the camper mind you), I lead a very busy lifestyle and I still get the dogs out everyday. I owe it to them.


----------



## Plt726 (Sep 10, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> I have friends who actually go out hiking with their dogs, take them to parks, look on Sniffspot and find places to go, backyard is not required to have a GSD.


Well, that's wonderful for your friends. My puppy is treated 3 times weekly to outings, so there's that. Please don't assume you know what he needs based upon your friends. My first GSD lived 12 years with a small yard to romp in...this puppy is higher energy and needs more room. If you would be kind enough to let ME determine that, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Plt726 (Sep 10, 2021)

David Winners said:


> You should read before you respond in such a snarky manner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Did I not do my homework” was quite snarky, in my opinion. He brought it.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Well I’m not going to make any suggestions, you scare me but i live in a house with a very small backyard. It’s so fortunate for the world that we can go beyond our own personal spaces with our dogs. Wow


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Easy tough guy, no offense intended, no sense in being thin skinned around here.

I asked if you knew what you were getting into because many people don't (we see it here all the time) and it's a good reminder/warning for others who read this. Personally, I'd recommend that suitable housing (whatever your definition is) is secured before you make a 12 year commitment to a dog, rather than later breaking it if things "don't work out". 

As David Winners said, I also gave you the benefit of the doubt that you had done your homework. No need to any more, good luck with your decisions.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Plt726 said:


> I have a 9 month old working/showline, with 4 generations documented by AKC. I can provide his parentage if interested. He's a gorgeous black/ tan, large boned, 60# puppy, house trained, knows basic commands, very loyal, good temperament, is good around small children (4 & 5). I've had hi since 8 weeks and got from a South Carolina breeder. I cannot keep him in a condo qthout a back yard...it's cruel. And, I cannot find an affordable house iwith a big back yard in my area. He needs space to run and romp. He can leap from one end of my 1800 sf condo to the other in 3 jumps and he's not getting smaller. He's a great puppy.


are you trying to rehome this dog or offer it to the OP of this thread? perhaps you could start a thread in the non urgent rescue section with more info, location, photos, etc….. or just correspond with the OP directly via PMs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Saphire said:


> Well I’m not going to make any suggestions, you scare me but i live in a house with a very small backyard. It’s so fortunate for the world that we can go beyond our own personal spaces with our dogs. Wow





David Winners said:


> You should read before you respond in such a snarky manner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lived in an inner city rental, then a truck, then a room, then a motel, then an apartment, then a motel, then another motel and now an apartment.
At no point has my dog lacked for exercise or enrichment.
Today in snowed and rained, with thunder and lightning. Not in the same day, all at once. With gale force winds. Good thing I have clothes! 
I work, full time, and walk or use transit. My dog gets out every day. Multiple times. It's my responsibility.

Anyone looking to get a dog of any kind should have the gumption to provide for said dog. Whatever that entails.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Plt726 said:


> Well, that's wonderful for your friends. My puppy is treated 3 times weekly to outings, so there's that. Please don't assume you know what he needs based upon your friends. My first GSD lived 12 years with a small yard to romp in...this puppy is higher energy and needs more room. If you would be kind enough to let ME determine that, I'd appreciate it.


I know how what he needs based on owning two German Shepherds.
One is 10, so I suppose I have a little bit of experience.
At this point, I think it is kind of you to give him up to somebody who can actually provide him with what he needs. He will be much better off elsewhere. Anyone who considers three times weekly outings to be a “treat,” should not have a German Shepherd.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

alright guys…. wrap it up, this threat is getting derailed.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> I lived in an inner city rental, then a truck, then a room, then a motel, then an apartment, then a motel, then another motel and now an apartment.
> At no point has my dog lacked for exercise or enrichment.
> Today in snowed and rained, with thunder and lightning. Not in the same day, all at once. With gale force winds. Good thing I have clothes!
> I work, full time, and walk or use transit. My dog gets out every day. Multiple times. It's my responsibility.
> ...


My daughter says there's quite a storm going on/coming in down your way (she went back yesterday).
Sabis, stay warm, stay well.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

This guy has good size. Has high prey drive, high food drive. Extremely biddable and handler oriented. Has lived and thrives in a multitude of environments, including an apartment downtown near an airport. Social. Settles inside. I mean a random kid in a store once decided to ride him like a horse without a reaction. I’d say fits everything the OP wants in a dog. All that with mediocre obedience and control.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Bearshandler said:


> This guy has good size. Has high prey drive, high food drive. Extremely biddable and handler oriented. Has lived and thrives in a multitude of environments, including an apartment downtown near an airport. Social. Settles inside. I mean a random kid in a store once decided to ride him like a horse without a reaction. I’d say fits everything the OP wants in a dog. All that with mediocre obedience and control.
> View attachment 582068
> View attachment 582069
> View attachment 582072
> ...


So does the OP just send you an offer or do we start bidding now?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Saphire said:


> So does the OP just send you an offer or do we start bidding now?


Bid away. I’m sure you’ll reach an offer I can’t refuse eventually.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vom Evolution in PA has a very nice litter right now. Nikki Banfield. These will be medium sized dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> This guy has good size. Has high prey drive, high food drive. Extremely biddable and handler oriented. Has lived and thrives in a multitude of environments, including an apartment downtown near an airport. Social. Settles inside. I mean a random kid in a store once decided to ride him like a horse without a reaction. I’d say fits everything the OP wants in a dog. All that with mediocre obedience and control.
> View attachment 582068
> View attachment 582069
> View attachment 582072
> ...


Plus he's cute! He can come to my board and keep. Please forward him to me without delay.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> Plus he's cute! He can come to my board and keep. Please forward him to me without delay.


Shadow would kick you out.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> Shadow would kick you out.


Third wheel and all


----------

